# Does the iPad have external speakers?



## lili5689 (Jun 10, 2011)

Does the iPad have external speakers, and can you also plug headphones into it?I've been thinking about getting an iPad. I was wondering if it had any sort of external speakers (or like the iPhone, doesn't, but still can project sound)? And also if you can plug a regular headphone jack into it. It seems like it would be pretty thin (I've never used an iPad) so it seems kind of like regular headphones wouldn't be able to plug into it. 
Thanks!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes, the IPad I own ( the most current model) has a jack for earphones, speakers, etc.


----------

